# impersonal you



## zappo

In the Portuguese translation of the following utterance, how can the "you" - "you" - "you" - "your" be expressed as impersonals?

 "Everyone knows that when someone gives you something, you should say 'thank you'; that way, you fulfill your obligation."


----------



## iheartportugues

Nao sou falante nativo, mas pensaria que é possível dize-lo assim:

 Todo o mundo sabe que quando se dá alguma coisa, deve-se/dever-se-ia dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumpre-se a sua obrigacao.

Contudo, tenho dúvidas sobre se se deve usar um possesivo pessoal (a SUA obrigacao) ou nao o usar de modo algum (a obrigacao). Um falante nativo vai saber isto.

Mais vou esperar para ver o que dizem os nativos


----------



## Outsider

zappo said:


> In the Portuguese translation of the following utterance, how can the "you" - "you" - "you" - "your" be expressed as impersonals?
> 
> "Everyone knows that when someone gives you something, you should say 'thank you'; that way, you fulfill your obligation."


You have several options:

- Use the impersonal "se", as Iheartportugues did. At the end of the sentence, though, it sounds more idiomatic to just say "assim cumpre a sua obrigação".

- Paraphrase with "nós": *Todo o mundo/Toda a gente sabe que quando alguém nos dá alguma coisa devemos dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumprimos a nossa obrigação*.

- Paraphrase with "a gente": *Todo o mundo sabe/Toda a gente sabe/Todos sabem que quando a gente recebe alguma coisa deve dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumpre a sua obrigação*. This sounds more colloquial than the former.

- Translate literally: *Todo o mundo/Toda a gente sabe que quando alguém te dá alguma coisa deves dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumpres a tua obrigação*. This, however, would only be said in European Portuguese, and unlike in English it's very colloquial/familiar; I would go so far as to call it "youth talk".


----------



## marta12

Outsider said:


> You have several options:
> 
> - Use the impersonal "se", as Iheartportugues did. At the end of the sentence, though, it sounds more idiomatic to just say "assim cumpre a sua obrigação".
> 
> - Paraphrase with "nós": *Todo o mundo/Toda a gente sabe que quando alguém nos dá alguma coisa devemos dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumprimos a nossa obrigação*.
> 
> - Paraphrase with "a gente": *Todo o mundo sabe/Toda a gente sabe/Todos sabem que quando a gente recebe alguma coisa deve dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumpre a sua obrigação*. This sounds more colloquial than the former.
> 
> - Translate literally: *Todo o mundo/Toda a gente sabe que quando alguém te dá alguma coisa deves dizer "obrigado"; assim, cumpres a tua obrigação*. This, however, would only be said in European Portuguese, and unlike in English it's very colloquial/familiar; I would go so far as to call it "youth talk".



De maneira formal e literal:

- *Toda a gente sabe/todos sabem que quando alguém lhe dá qualquer coisa deve dizer 'obrigado'; assim cumpre a sua obrigação*.


----------



## iheartportugues

Uma dúvida quando se usa "se" impessoal - se é preciso dizer por exemplo, como a traducao: "fulfil YOUR obligation", o "your" sempre deve estar na forma da terceira pessoa (i.e seu(s)/sua(s)? Como um exemplo, "You should respect your parents", usando "o se impessoal", seria Deve-se respeitar aos SEUS pais (nao sei se isto é bem dito?), ou "You should care about your grades" seria "Deve-se importar-se com as SUAS notas" - outra vez, nao sei se fiz erros nesta frase

Se se quer usar "se impessoal" e se segue por um infinitivo reflexivo, incluem-se os dois "se"s?


----------



## Vanda

You can say: deve-se respeitar os pais.
Deve-se preocupar com as   notas. 
Ou: você deveria se preocupar com suas notas.




> Se se quer usar "se impessoal" e se segue por um infinitivo reflexivo, incluem-se os dois "se"s?


 - Poderia dar um exemplo? Ou é o mencionado acima?


----------



## iheartportugues

Obrigado pela resposta!

O exemplo que corrigiste: deve-se respeitar os pais - por que nao é "deveM-se respeitar os pais" - nao é no plural porque me refiro a pessoas? Eu estudo espanhol também e usando a voz passiva (se impessoal), a construccao muda quando se refere a pessoas - eu diria por exemplo: se debe respetar A los padres. É o mesmo em portugues, mas sem o "a" -ou seja, o verbo que se segue o "se" fica no singular?

Sim, quando falava da repeticao dos "se"s quando a frase contém o se impessoal que é seguido por um verbo reflexivo, um exemplo seria:
Deve-se duchar-se uma vez ao dia - inclui-se o "se" do infinitivo ou nao?

Também, quando se quer usar o "se impessoal" e se quer dizer "your" na frase, usa-se a terceira pessoa, ou omete-se o artigo completamente?
e.g. Quero traduzir a seguinte frase usando "se impessoal": "When you go on vacation, you should look after your things" - 

minha tentativa>> Quando se vai de férias, devem-se preocupar com as (suas/tuas) pertencias.

Espero que me tenha explicado bem  Obrigado de antemao.


----------



## anaczz

> O exemplo que corrigiste: deve-se respeitar os pais - por que nao  é "deveM-se respeitar os pais" - nao é no plural porque me refiro a  pessoas? Eu estudo espanhol também e usando a voz passiva (se  impessoal), a construccao muda quando se refere a pessoas - eu diria por  exemplo: se debe respetar A los padres. É o mesmo em portugues, mas sem  o "a" -ou seja, o verbo que se segue o "se" fica no singular?



Não  é no plural porque é uma oração com sujeito indeterminado, utilizando a  partícula "se" para indicar essa indeterminação. Nesses casos o verbo é  sempre usado na terceira pessoa do singular.
Deve-se respeitar o semáforo.
Pode-se fumar aqui?
Almoça-se cedo nesta casa.

Há  outra forma de indicar a indeterminação do sujeito utilizando o verbo  na terceira pessoa do plural, mas, nesse caso não há a partícula "se":
Almoçam cedo nesta casa.
Andam falando mal de mim.


----------



## iheartportugues

Mas se o sujeito nao fosse humano, seria no plural nao é?
e.g. Deve-se (singular) respeitar os pais (plural -humanos)
Devem-se (plural) respeitar as regras (plural - nao-humanos)


----------



## anaczz

Que eu saiba, não há uma regra que diga isso.(humanos x não humanos)
Na verdade são dois casos diferentes:

"Devem-se respeitar as regras." -> aqui o "se" é partícula apassivadora, esta frase é uma caso de voz passiva sintética; 
A forma analítica correspondente seria: 
"As regras devem ser respeitadas. "
Em ambas as frases, "as regras" é o sujeito passivo, por isso o verbo está no plural, concordando com o sujeito.

Mas podemos dizer também: 
Deve-se respeitar as regras.  -> aqui o "se" é índice de indeterminação do sujeito, ou seja, esta frase não tem um sujeito, "as regras" é objeto direto e o verbo não tem que concordar com o objeto direto, portanto permanece na 3ª pessoa do singular. (penso que há gramáticos que não concordam com isso)

A outra frase:
"Devem-se respeitar os pais."
Seria muito ambígua.
Os pais devem ser respeitados?
ou
Os pais devem respeitar um ao outro?
Ambos os sentidos seriam possíveis.


----------



## zappo

Portuguese grammarians apparently accept both the passive and the active impersonal *se*, as in:  (passive) *vendiam-se carros* – (active) *vendia-se carros*.  In using the active construction, how is an object pronoun expressed, and is it done differently in Brazilian and Europen Portuguese?  For example:  One never sees him. (meaning the child) – One never sees them.  (meaning the children) – One never closes it. (meaning the door) – One never closes them. (meaning the doors).


----------



## Carfer

zappo said:


> Portuguese grammarians apparently accept both the passive and the active impersonal *se*, as in:  (passive) *vendiam-se carros* – (active) *vendia-se carros*.  In using the active construction, how is an object pronoun expressed, and is it done differently in Brazilian and Europen Portuguese?  For example:  One never sees him. (meaning the child) – One never sees them.  (meaning the children) – One never closes it. (meaning the door) – One never closes them. (meaning the doors).



One never sees him. (meaning the child): '_Nunca ninguém o vê_' / _'Uma pessoa nunca o vê'_
One never sees them: '_Nunca ninguém os vê_' / _'Uma pessoa nunca os vê'_
One never closes it. (meaning the door): _'Nunca a fecham' _
One never closes them. (meaning the doors): _'Nunca as fecham'_


----------



## zappo

Are you saying that these cannot be said with the impersonal se (= one)?


----------



## Carfer

zappo said:


> Are you saying that these cannot be said with the impersonal se (= one)?



No, you can say with the impersonal _'se_', of course, although the meaning is somewhat more dubious as it's less clear if it's the child that doesn't see himself or is not seen by someone else.

One never sees him. (meaning the child): '_Nunca se vê' 
One never sees them: 'Nunca se vêem' 

One never closes it. (meaning the door): 'Nunca se fecha' 
One never closes them. (meaning the doors): 'Nunca se fecham'_


----------



## mateus-BR

zappo said:


> In the Portuguese translation of the following utterance, how can the "you" - "you" - "you" - "your" be expressed as impersonals?
> 
> "Everyone knows that when someone gives you something, you should say 'thank you'; that way, you fulfill your obligation."



With the first person singular "*Eu*".
Todo mundo sabe que quando alguém me dá algo, devo dizer 'obrigado', deste modo; cumpro minha obrigação.

With the second person singular "*Tu*"
Todo mundo sabe que quando alguém te dá algo, deves dizer 'obrigado', deste modo; cumpres tua obrigação.

With the first person plural "*Nós*"
Todo mundo sabe que quando alguém nos dá algo, devemos dizer 'obrigado', deste modo; cumprimos nossa obrigação.

With the second person plural "*Vós*"
Todo mundo sabe que quando alguém vos dá algo, deveis dizer 'obrigado', deste modo; cumpris vossa obrigação.

If you use the pronouns "Ele / Ela / Eles / Elas / Você / Vocês" it's impossible to express them as impersonals. If you do this, your sentence won't make any sense. For example:

Todo mundo sabe que quando alguém lhe dá algo, deve dizer 'obrigado', deste modo; cumpre sua obrigação.
If you omit the subject, your interlocutor won't be able to know if you are talking about "ele, ela, você" because the conjugation is the same for all these pronouns, in other words, these pronouns are conjugated in third person.

It's how to say in English: "are very beatiful", but, are who "you, we, they"?
On the other hand, I think that in English it should be valid to say "am very happy", despite that it's extremely wrong, only "I" matches with "am".

Hugs!


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

Não tenho lido todo os posts, mas...será dizer-se?: "_Todo o mundo sabe que quando dá-se alguma coisa a alguém, diz-se "obridago". Assim, cumpre-se a obrigacão."_

All reflexive verbs, baby! (Espero que não seja errado)


----------



## anaczz

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> Não tenho lido li todo os posts, mas...será possível/certo dizer-se?: "_Todo o mundo sabe que quando dá-se alguma coisa a alguém, diz-se "obridago". Assim, cumpre-se a obrigacão."_
> 
> All reflexive verbs, baby! (Espero que não seja errado)


Nestes casos, nāo sāo considerados verbos reflexivos. Quando se trata de um verbo reflexivo, a açāo do verbo é praticada pelo sujeito e recai sobre o próprio sujeito:
Ele sentou-se.
Olhei-me no espelho.

A "intençāo" da palavra "se", nas frases em discussāo, é indicar a indeterminaçāo do sujeito. Nāo se indica quem pratica a açāo, refere-se a qualquer pessoa, a todas as pessoas.

_"quando dá-se alguma coisa a alguém, diz-se "obrigado"_  

- conjunções subordinativas como "quando" provocam a próclise, portanto deve ser "quando se dá".
- essa frase tem sentido diferente da inicial do tópico. Leva a entender que quem dá alguma coisa deve dizer obrigado.
- "assim cumpre-se a obrigaçāo" é uma afirmaçāo muito vaga, qual obrigaçāo? Obrigaçāo de quem? Nāo fica claro o sentido que se quer dar.


----------



## Icetrance

anaczz said:


> Nestes casos, nāo sāo considerados verbos reflexivos. Quando se trata de um verbo reflexivo, a açāo do verbo é praticada pelo sujeito e recai sobre o próprio sujeito:
> Ele sentou-se.
> Olhei-me no espelho.
> 
> A "intençāo" da palavra "se", nas frases em discussāo, é indicar a indeterminaçāo do sujeito. Nāo se indica quem pratica a açāo, refere-se a qualquer pessoa, a todas as pessoas.
> 
> _"quando dá-se alguma coisa a alguém, diz-se "obrigado"_
> 
> - conjunções subordinativas como "quando" provocam a próclise, portanto deve ser "quando se dá".
> - essa frase tem sentido diferente da inicial do tópico. Leva a entender que quem dá alguma coisa deve dizer obrigado.
> - "assim cumpre-se a obrigaçāo" é uma afirmaçāo muito vaga, qual obrigaçāo? Obrigaçāo de quem? Nāo fica claro o sentido que se quer dar.




Muito obrigado. I do understand your points. They're not technically "reflexive" verbs; they're actually passive impersonal constructions.

Anyways, my sentence should have read: _Todo o mundo sabe que quando *se-d**á *alguma coisa a alguém, diz-se "obridago". Assim se cumpre a obrigacão pela pessoa" (sem virgula, põe-se este "se" antes [próclise])._


----------

